# Just took the TupperDor plunge !!



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well i just got back from a hunt for the illusive Lock and Lock !! But with no luck, so i settled for these sterilite containers for now. Some spanish cedar pieces on the bottom from a cigar box, and some High End ( wink wink ) Exquisi-cat-Beads. Thanks to everyone for the input on these things. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

No need to cross your fingers....

It will work. Just make sure you moisten the litter enough.

You can keep your smokes in there for as long as you want.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Manny. I mositened probaly about 25% of each bags worth. Think that will be good for this size container. thank you !


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks pretty familiar! :lol:...

I went into Michaels (Craft store) and picked up a 12 Pk of them wedding rice holdin bags fer about 5 bucks...Real space savers!

:smoke2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If you ever decide to go bigger the Sterilite Ultra latch with grey snap handles work very well, just make sure they are the Ultra latch ones. 18Qt should run you about $4-5 and holds 5 or 6 boxes depending on their size.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Do you have to put spanish cedar in there? or are sticks good to go once you have the tupperware all assembled (no waiting time)? This is gonna be my project this week until I can work something out on a desktop humidor. lol.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice set up Keith, looks good!
Now for the good part, got to fill em up!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> Do you have to put spanish cedar in there? or are sticks good to go once you have the tupperware all assembled (no waiting time)? This is gonna be my project this week until I can work something out on a desktop humidor. lol.


Spanish cedar definitely helps regulate the humidity levels by absorbing a certain amount of moisture, but I don't know if its necessary. It's easy enough to come by empty boxes, so I would use it if I could.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Spanish cedar definitely helps regulate the humidity levels by absorbing a certain amount of moisture, but I don't know if its necessary. It's easy enough to come by empty boxes, so I would use it if I could.


Thanks Chris!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well done, now you have more room and $$$$ for cigars.....enjoy.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You can run it without the cedar but like Chris said it's fairly easy to come up with empty cigar boxes, I just break them and line the bottom with it.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

I think I see a mold spot on one of the nubs? Left one.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Ray, and everyone. If these work out, which i see no reason they shouldnt, def gonna get a bigger one, like the one you mentioned or the lock and lock. there already holding a steady 60%, not sure if they are still on the rise or stable. Will experiment with some spritzing. These are gonna be for some acid sticks, to keep away from the traditionals. I love my desktop humidor, but man, these are pretty fn cool !


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> I think I see a mold spot on one of the nubs? Left one.


That's not mold. That is just some discoloration of the leaf, likely a water spot.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Agreed Big Poppa 

Mold is white with hairs usually, those green spots are usually caused by water.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

ohhhhhh boy, so it started to fall back to 58%, so i spritzed the kl a little more, and wiped the cedar pieces lightly with dw. Now its rising quicker than me looking at the Hottie of the Day thread !! up to 74%. Add dry kl ???​


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This will work out for you as I made another one yesterday..this makes 7 Tupperadors and it only took one day to regulate which goes to show you how fast and easy they are to use. I keep tupperadors for loose sticks and put them into old cigar boxes and I have to say doing it this way makes it extra easy...the wood does help regulate RH quickly. I found that using the larger tupperware is easiest....I have the 2.4 gallon size which holds about 200 loose cigars.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> ohhhhhh boy, so it started to fall back to 58%, so i spritzed the kl a little more, and wiped the cedar pieces lightly with dw. Now its rising quicker than me looking at the Hottie of the Day thread !! up to 74%. Add dry kl ???​


Just let it be, it will go up and down while stabilizing. Remember you are adding dry cedar and cigars into it which will suck up or release humidity as it needs. No more touching!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I cant resist !! lol. As its satabilizing, should i have the cigars in there as well ? she dropped back down to 72% and seems to be holding . maybe the cigars will absorb a little more ??


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes leave everything in there, they will be fine trust me 

No more rewetting, adding dry just let it sit for 2-3 days....if it stays at 72 after 3 days and you want it lower then you can add some dry in.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome ! Will do, thanks Ray !! Def trust you !


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> I think I see a mold spot on one of the nubs? Left one.


nah, looks to me to simply be a green spot; place the fermentation process didn't get to.

That seems a LOT of litter for such a small space and so few cigars. Tupperware is far more effective at holding moisture than even the best wooden humidor. Personally, I think that's overkill. I'd be willing to bet that one bag, half that full would more than suffice.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> nah, looks to me to simply be a green spot; place the fermentation process didn't get to.
> 
> That seems a LOT of litter for such a small space and so few cigars. Tupperware is far more effective at holding moisture than even the best wooden humidor. Personally, I think that's overkill. I'd be willing to bet that one bag, half that full would more than suffice.


Exactly right...tupperware is so adept at keeping RH you only need a little. For a 2.4 gallon tupperware I use about a 1/4 pound bag of beads and one pillow...it's pegged at 67%. Just 'air out' once a week to get fresh air and you're good.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> nah, looks to me to simply be a green spot; place the fermentation process didn't get to.
> 
> That seems a LOT of litter for such a small space and so few cigars. Tupperware is far more effective at holding moisture than even the best wooden humidor. Personally, I think that's overkill. I'd be willing to bet that one bag, half that full would more than suffice.


I puffed that green spot!..:biggrin1:..And as for me small space......That's the bottom shelf! :lol:

This is above the one NuB thats left! :smile:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats a nice collection Bob.

the tupperdor will work well for ya.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow Keith way to get the tupperdor started. Now you got room for more sticks.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Not only more room Josh, More money ! Thanks man. Seemed like overkill with the amount of KL i put in, will empty a little outta each one tomorrow. Cant wait to get a bigger TupperDor going already. Def wanna try that Lock and Lock one, love the tray .


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Not only more room Josh, More money ! Thanks man. Seemed like overkill with the amount of KL i put in, will empty a little outta each one tomorrow. Cant wait to get a bigger TupperDor going already. Def wanna try that Lock and Lock one, love the tray .


Yeah I spent some time trying to find that lock and lock but gave up. What I got has a seal and some little plastic trays from dollar store work good enough for me. Keith yw and now the money you save can turn into a few more sticks


----------



## Gambino (Dec 31, 2010)

With the Tupperware do you need to bleach it to get the plastic smell out?

Also with the mesh bags do you open it to spray dw water?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Gambino said:


> With the Tupperware do you need to bleach it to get the plastic smell out?
> 
> Also with the mesh bags do you open it to spray dw water?


Stuff it with newspaper for 12 hours or so and voila smell gone!

With my mesh bags I just fill them a bit and dump some DW in, add more and dump DW again, shake and finished.

Or you can just spray them right through the bag.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ya, the newspaper trick works awesome. The ones i bought didnt smell to bad, so some warm soap and water took care of it. Will check my local dollar store for some plastic trays, thanks Josh. I think im fully converted to Tupperdors !! or as a buddy called them, Ghettodors.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

So, 2 days later, and the Tupperdors are holding at 61%. Ray, can i now fondle the kl, and spritz it a little. Thank you.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I use one of those same exact orange tupperwares for my travel humi! Nice work.


----------

